# Dinner, drinks and painting.



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2015)

https://www.paintnite.com/

Anyone ever go to one of these "events"? I just got some tickets for the wife n I...
The night we have picked out we'll be painting this picture...







I'm pretty confident my painting is going to be horrible, but my wifes will be good. 
They serve drinks where we're going so yeehaw for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 12, 2015)

My wife and sister do three or four of these a year, I don't drink so I skip them but they always have a great time!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't drink, can't paint, But I could eat!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2015)

I've never painted before in my life....well at least not on canvas. I drink on occasion. I used to could drink like a fish...but for no reason I just seemed to cut out the festivities of my younger years. I'm actually looking forward to this....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks like a good time Marc! My wife and keep talking about finding a glass blowing class to go to, I think it might be fun to try something different! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh yes that too!! I'm on the groupon thing and they have a glass blowing course about a half hour away from us. That's next on the list!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Oct 13, 2015)

Me and my wife went to one before with another couple, pretty cool considering I can't paint/draw and they turned out pretty good. Glass blowing would be a really cool class to take, have never seen one advertised though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 13, 2015)

I've done the painting thing with my wife and we had a lot of fun, Some folks take it seriously, some just go to get hammered and smear paint around. The only drawback is you end up with two of the same painting to find places for, You can sometimes ask if they will show you how to do it as a two panel painting so you do the left, your wife does the right, and then you can hang it as one painting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've done the painting thing with my wife and we had a lot of fun, Some folks take it seriously, some just go to get hammered and smear paint around. The only drawback is you end up with two of the same painting to find places for, You can sometimes ask if they will show you how to do it as a two panel painting so you do the left, your wife does the right, and then you can hang it as one painting...



I was thinking of doing the r&l kind of picture...I really don't want 2 of the same, but I can always give one away....or just paint over it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 13, 2015)

The wife does These quite a bit with her girlfriends. She really enjoys them and always had fun. Around here they are held all over, the last one she did was on a riverboat that cruises up a big river around here. Most others are at local breweries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 13, 2015)

Dinner, drinks and body painting?

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2015)

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2015)

Here it is....not bad for using my left arm...mostly.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2015)

This is My wifes....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 8, 2015)

The dark spot in my sky is still wet....


----------



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I've never painted before in my life....well at least not on canvas. I drink on occasion. I used to could drink like a fish...but for no reason I just seemed to cut out the festivities of my younger years. I'm actually looking forward to this....


Drink enough and you will be a great painter. At least in your eyes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Brink said:


> Dinner, drinks and body painting?
> 
> View attachment 89637



You mean dinner, drinks, and poo painting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 9, 2015)

This is giving me an idea, how about food, booze, and pen or bottle stopper turning ? What could possibly go wrong drunk couples and power tools ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------

